# Help! Need help recovering deleted files!



## DenMarq30 (Jun 6, 2011)

So I was cleaning out my computer and made a huge mistake! I have a folder on my computer that I backup my Galaxy Nexus to. I was trying to clean it out to save space. Without realizing I had my Nexus plugged in as well and instead of deleting stuff off my computer, I deleted it off my Nexus. We're talking 14gb of files (pictures, videos, documents, etc). Is there anyway to recover these? Currently I am on AOKP MR1 Build 1. I thought I would be able to use conventional methods of recovery, but alas the Nexus only has MTP or PTP options so it won't work that way. Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Not going to happen, sorry. Hopefully you took advantage of google's services so everything you listed should be backed up.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Zero idea if anything here works but here ya go. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1994705

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DenMarq30 (Jun 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> Zero idea if anything here works but here ya go. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1994705
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thank you! Worked like a charm. I recovered about 90% of my lost files. I appreciate it!


----------

